# Hauling on the beach



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Never trailered on the beach, but have been in a car. Try to follow tire tracks since the sand is already pretty packed in the tracks. Bring a big shovel just incase. (NOT a sand shovel. Iv seen people try to dig cars out with those, it gets you nowhere.)
Best of luck!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

A sand shovel like those little thing to build castles with?! yeah that wouldn't help. I'll pack one of the barn shovels. I've driven my car on the beach before but that was a long time ago.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Ocean shores is amazing to ride on!! Got room for me too? Lol. Driving (in general) on the damp sand is better, its packed. The dry stuff tends to trap more people. But don't drive where the water is going over it. 

Where are you hauling from? I'm up in Whatcom county, 1.5-2 hrs north of Seattle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Park in the carpark and walk the horses down.

Thats what we do at our local beach.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A friend parked on the beach about 50' from the water. The tide started coming in so he went to move his van. It sunk to the axles and it took two tow trucks in tandem to get him out. Then he had to have all the sand removed from the wheels.. Apparently the sand underneath became saturated but the water appeared 40 ' away.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If the sand is hot, you have to greatly deflate your tires down to pretty much not nothing or they will overheat and explode. Not sure what your beaches are like over there. On Cape Cod, to get a beach permit, it requires you run at 5 psi.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Ocean shores is nice but not too bad to drive on apparently. I called one of the people that organizes the trail ride rent a horse type things and they said just follow the tire marks. Since we will be taking breaks and tying the horses walking them down to the beach isn't a very practical option because I want them in my site at all times. I guess the beach access we are using has a horses and trailers only designated spot for parking so that's good. We are going to check it out on Thursday. We are doing the ocean city beach access because crazy sand drivers will be stopped before entering that portion. I guess it's great for horses and other animals because of the no motorized vehicles rule for that section. I'm very excited! I was a bit worried about the beach driving but so far I've been told just be slow normal and stay out of the water. Besides we are allowed to put a no pass zone on that section of the beach with cones if we want to avoid pedestrian photo fails according to beach and animal control.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

It's usually easier to park right at the beach access and not drive onto the beach. That way you don't have to worry about the tide catching you or getting stuck(which really SUCKS!) But, if you're determined to drive onto the beach, as you drive off the road into the sand(which is usually the dry deep stuff), gun it! Give it lots of gas because it sorta sucks you down. Being such a large vehicle, you have to keep you're momentum going or else you may et stuck. Once you get onto the compact stuff you'll be perfectly fine, it's just getting past that one spot.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Another thing to think about is unloading the horses before driving into the sand and having someone either hand walk them to the location or ride/pony them, that will lessen the drag significantly and you can drive a little more aggressively without worrying about the horses.

Other than that, momentum will be your best friend. Pick up a bit of speed before you get to the sand (hence why I suggested unloading :wink and let the momentum help you through. The slower you go, the more chance you have of getting bogged down and stuck.

We don't have sandy beaches, but we do have very sandy pastures LOL.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

We drove onto the packed sand but unloaded in the parking lot first.we turned around so we were facing the entrance and pulled off to the side where it said vehicle access stop beyond this point. The sand was pretty decent and hard so everything went smoothly! I think we are doing a day trip down later in the summer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

